

uWink: A Cold Greasy Plate of Fail - mqt
http://lemonodor.com/archives/2008/05/uwink_a_cold_greasy_plate_of_fail.html

======
byrneseyeview
<http://finance.google.com/finance?q=OTC%3AUWKI>

You, too, can own a slice of fail!

~~~
rms
[http://finance.google.com/group/google.finance.717053/browse...](http://finance.google.com/group/google.finance.717053/browse_thread/thread/59ad89f02573a4c8)

------
rnesh
As far as my experience with uWink goes, I've never seen anyone have so many
problems in a single visit. I've been there around 15-20 times total, usually
with large groups, and its never been that bad.

It's true, occasionally you'll experience some hiccups, but I've never seen
this many in one visit.

------
bld
Sounds like they could learn a thing or two from Sheetz's Made to Order
system.

~~~
tyler
I'm willing to bet that most people here aren't familiar with Sheetz
considering it is primarily a Pennsylvania thing. Sheetz is famous in the area
for having really decent food, orderable through little kiosks at every store.

They pretty well own their niche at least in the area I'm familiar with.
They're a good example of a business entering a saturated market (gas
stations) but doing it better than everyone else to the point that most people
that I know will go out of their way to go to a Sheetz rather than any other
gas station.

Typically, they have their gas just a little below the average in the area,
surcharge free ATMs, the Made-To-Order kiosks (sometimes located at the gas
pumps), clean bathrooms, and a bit of a more friendly atmosphere than other
gas stations.

They're actually a rather good example for startups.

------
jrockway
_Once we were seated, I swiped my driver's license_

Wait... what? You have to be able to drive to buy food now?

~~~
tyler
He mentioned drinks on the rocks, which would indicate alcohol. It was
probably just confirming their age.

------
ricardo
There's a uWink coming soon to downtown Mountain View (corner of Castro and
California where they old ranch house used to be). I just hope it isn't too
gimmicky.

------
allenbrunson
i've been hearing about uwink for years now. i thought it was originally a
little terminal thing they installed at bars and restaurants where you could
play against others across the country, but i could be wrong.

it's too bad the implementation seems to suck. i would have expected more from
nolan bushnell, given his track record with atari.

~~~
fraXis
I have eaten at uWink over a dozen times now over the past 10 months and I
have never had any trouble with their ordering system, service, or credit
card/check processing.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Of course _you_ didn't have a problem. You're reading news.YC. Odds are that
the uWink experience is just like your average day at work.

I'm holding out for the command-line version of uWink. I think I'd be better
off ordering drinks with raw SQL.

~~~
sant0sk1
SELECT * FROM bar WHERE taste LIKE '%Guinness%';

~~~
spydez
Just don't drive if you're going to do that. Drinking everything they have
that tastes like Guinness might make you a bit tipsy...

~~~
chengmi
SELECT * FROM bar WHERE taste LIKE '%Guinness%' LIMIT 3;

